# It is here. High School.



## Androo (Sep 2, 2003)

Today was my first day of grade 9. And its nothing like in movies lol.
High School is about learning, doing projects, doing homework, studying, taking tests.
I can't wear hats


----------



## Sogni (Sep 2, 2003)

LOL

Man, I need/should/want to be going back to school (college), but can't with my bad leg. 
Man, and all those (female) exchange students! *sigh* 
hmmm... maybe I can just go there and hang out? heh


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2003)

I started my Senior year two weeks ago.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah, first day of high school for me too (I'm a sophmore though, and in a school of only sophmores). The freedom is great, although we're forced to use HP's with 12" monitors.  Last year we had LC's in some of the classrooms (which, incedently, are faster than the XP machines with 128 megs of ram).


----------



## Trip (Sep 2, 2003)

Haha, junior year of high school rules. Trust me guys. Freshmen+sophtmore year sucks. Junior year people come running to be your friend and all the freshmen girls will be all over you.

Even if you're ugly like me.

Plus I can wear hats.


----------



## Androo (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Haha, junior year of high school rules. Trust me guys. Freshmen+sophtmore year sucks. Junior year people come running to be your friend and all the freshmen girls will be all over you.
> 
> Even if you're ugly like me.
> ...



lol that happened to my brother. His friend's girlfriend keeps hitting on him LOL


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi

Being in New Zealand, how old are grade 9 students? What age do you leave to go to join the big wide world or Uni?


eric


----------



## Androo (Sep 2, 2003)

We start grade 9 when we are 14.
Only 4 years of high schoo 
goes up to grade 12, then we start university when we turn 18.


----------



## Randman (Sep 3, 2003)

Jeez, I feel old.


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 4, 2003)

Androo......not quite like Degrassi, huh?  *l*


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

I started college Tuesday.  I like the freedom it offers, but there's going to be a lot of work to do.

A teacher friend from my synogoguy hired me to hook up some computers today in her classroom (she has 10 students with a collective IQ of 500, as she described it... real neophyte computer users).  She had two Apple IIgs's and two 5200/75 LC's.  I got all 4 running and 2 hooked up to 2 printers, and I took a device home; I wonder if any of you know what it is/does?  It says "Nuvotech TurboNet" and it has a short cord with an 8 pin serial port and 2 RJ-11 phone jacks set into the device.


----------



## Majin Silver (Sep 4, 2003)

I start my Senior year today. lol yeah High School is nothing like in the movies


----------



## powermac (Sep 4, 2003)

Good Luck to all you students. Today is my first day, as the school psychologist. Study, work hard, and have fun Gentlemen!!


----------



## Browni (Sep 4, 2003)

I stated my first day of 6th form yesterday ( I'm 16) I have today off, for admin then tell us . Ive chosen for me A Levels 


AVCE Business Studies
Govermernet and Politics
ICT & Computing
Media Studies

Should be a hard slog through the endless pain of work, but its worth it eh?

 And I CAN wear hats


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 4, 2003)

Well hats of... on to you Browni. BTW my fathers from Finstock, have you heard of it.

Government and Poltics _are you sure you want to do that, you may end up comitting suicide in the woods behind your house. 

Oh to be sweet sixteen again... and again...

Good luck.

eric


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Eric, he'll only end up committing suicide if he _enters_ government & politics.  Studying it will only give him severe hemhorraging of the ears and nose.

Powermac: If it's permissible (which it probably isn't), relate to us some of the real whackjobs that come through your doors.


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2003)

My schedule is as follows:

Seminary
Printing/Silk Screening
Algebra 2
American Lit.
Advanced Graphics
US History
American Sign Language
Video Production

w00t!


----------



## monktus (Sep 5, 2003)

I just started college (again) too! School of Audio Engineering, should be fun, I've always wanted to do something in music.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Jeez, I feel old. *



I'll 2nd that!  
not that I'm _that_ old - coming up on my 10 year reunion... - but man it seems like a long time ago!

good luck kids.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *My schedule is as follows:
> 
> Seminary
> ...



Seminary!  nice!  No option to take it after school, huh?  here in littleton, CO, my bro in law got to take it later in the day (2 years ago for his Sr year).  good thing too, cuz he never woulda made it in early...
lol


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

> Advanced Graphics
> Video production


Lucky, i wish i was offered those in high school


----------



## Browni (Sep 5, 2003)

Well i had my first full day today It rocked!  

Very true gov and politics would do that   ICT is sooo cool We are on macs    10.2.6 IE  and a weird finder like app called RM explorer  Lucky it doesnt replace the finder , Ahh the joys of being a advanced student admin **sits back in chair , fall over ! **


----------



## Trip (Sep 5, 2003)

Seminary is awesome. I go everyday, but I must confess that I sleep 95% of the time. 

My video and graphics class are the best! We get to mess with suped up eMacs and iMacs, using all the latest software like FCP 4 and Photoshop 7. Not to mention we can rent out (borrow) cameras and computers over the weekend/summer!!!

Congrats on the good day Browni. My days are getting more and more confusing...girls are wierd.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *My video and graphics class are the best! We get to mess with suped up eMacs and iMacs, using all the latest software like FCP 4 and Photoshop 7. Not to mention we can rent out (borrow) cameras and computers over the weekend/summer!!!*





Good LORD. Where the HECK do you GO!? And what's the fastest way for me to get there!?


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

To Utah?  Tell us where you are and we'll help you out.

You guys are lucky.  I wish California (and this county especially) had good enough budgets and smart enough students (and enough of them) to warrant Mac labs with professional hardware and software in high school.  Sadly, I shall have to take that stuff in college instead of beforehand.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah, my school has a real nice mac computer lab with some older 500-800mhz g4's, but all they use it for is the photography class :^(.  Theres some bottom line eMac's up in the computer lab, but I never get to use them.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *To Utah?  Tell us where you are and we'll help you out.
> 
> You guys are lucky.  I wish California (and this county especially) had good enough budgets and smart enough students (and enough of them) to warrant Mac labs with professional hardware and software in high school.  Sadly, I shall have to take that stuff in college instead of beforehand. *



by that comment i would assume that you live in southern California. My school has:
6 quicksilver G4's
3 800 MHz mirror G4's
1 1.2 GHz mirror G4
8 eMacs
2 iMac G4's
5 First Gen G4's
2 B&W G3 towers
1 old school iMac (bondi!)
3 old school iBooks (blueberry) 
and this is just in the media lab. the 1.2 gig g4 is my baby 23' display and loded with FCP4 DWMX Soundtrack ::love:: 

but whats depressing is this year we only have funding for repares ::sleepy::

BTW heres how High school works
Freshmen - Lowest of the low
Sophmores - Higest of the low
Jr.'s - Lowest of the high
Seniors - Higest of the high

And the only way to beat that system is if you look/act older then you really are (Junior year ROCKS!!!!)


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 6, 2003)

My old high school had one 400 mhz G3 iMac, about 4 LCs;  We also have tons of pretty new PCs 

I start at Ohio State University on Sept 21!!  w00t! Can't wait for college to start.


----------



## Trip (Sep 6, 2003)

Heck yea: *Junior year is the best! Being a senior must be like being god!*


----------



## elektro (Sep 6, 2003)

High School is better than Low School.YES!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah, my school has a mediocre supply of mac's.  Theres a whole lab of 700-800mhz G4 towers (about 20 of 'em) in the Photography room, a few 600mhz gumdrop iMac's in there too, one or two iMacs in the media center (the old kind :^( ), and then about 10 eMac's they got last year in the computer lab on the third floor.
But my school is so poor!  There are 30-40 kids in every one of my classes!  In upwards of 2000 students attend a School with a recommended occupancy  of 1400!  Ugh, at least I don't go to southwest :^)


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Low school... LOL.

Technically, Modesto is Northern California, though we're right in the middle and we're turning into LA.  My district is very PC-centric, though, and the most they have is Photoshop 6... but I'm not in high school anymore, so I don't have to worry about it.

I can't wait to transfer to CSU Monterey Bay, with their iMac-filled Mac lab.  Huzzah!


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 7, 2003)

Whoo. Everyone's talking about how many macs their school has, so I think I'll join in.

Our school has a grand total of 0 macs! That's right, 0!

Now, that alone isn't that bad. What's really bad is _why_ they don't use macs.

Not because they're expensive, or because "people don't know how to use them" (I love that excuse), but because the spyware that our school uses isn't mac compatable. So if they bought macs, they couldn't watch, track, log, and control our every move. Er, sorry, I mean they couldn't *protect us*. Yeah.

On a related note, connecting my iBook to the wireless network (which is so conveniently password-free) can get me suspended for a week. Doesn't matter if I did anything wrong, I was "bypassing the firewall".

3 more years till college, 3 more years till college, 3 more years till college....


----------



## Trip (Sep 7, 2003)

I wonder what GPA requirements are requested to get into Seattle UN. Anybody know or can anybody find out for me? I heard they have a really great graphic/design classes.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 12, 2003)

mike, suggest to them that they use remote desktop! the can even have controll over what you do (i think that they would like that idea)

and that is fked up that you will be suspended! don't the have filtering software?


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

I was on a computer in the library last year, and my friend was on the computer next to me, and we were playing Flash games online.  Suddenly, his computer froze up, and a message started writing itself that if he didn't get off now, he'd get written up, so he pushed the power button and shut the computer down.  Well, he left, and I kept going, until I started to get the message too; the only difference was that I had the mouse down when the message started, which I think broke it, so I got control back, but I got off anyway.

The only reasons Macs get fryked up is because of poor maintenance (or poorly-written software, which isn't Apple's fault).  If you take care of your Mac and maintain it like you maintain your car, you shouldn't have any problems.  Now, Windows machines are like Fords:  they'll break on their own, without you having to do anything.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *mike, suggest to them that they use remote desktop! the can even have controll over what you do (i think that they would like that idea)
> 
> and that is fked up that you will be suspended! don't the have filtering software? *


 They use remote desktop, but pay for a different flavor of it because they're ignorant like that. God forbid we use open standards here. They can take control of our computers as well with it.

And yeah. This stuff is "vital to the protection of students". Using up 80% of the minimum requirement of RAM is not protecting me.

Perhaps I should show them the 1984 commercial. Would be very fitting . Maybe they'd laugh, if they weren't Big Brother themselves.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 13, 2003)

About the computer quantity in schools... If you think that 0 Macs in most schools or in some schools in US is a problem let me share the following with you:

Quantity of Macs in ALL Greek schools from kindergarden to universities in every single one of them:
*0 as in ZERO*



And the situation isn't going to change for at least in the next 5 (if not more) years 

Not only this but Linux too is almost nowhere to be seen in schools!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 13, 2003)

Linux is nowhere to be seen in my school district too - don't feel bad about that.  And my elementary school got a brand new lab of iMac's when I was there - too bad they were purple! My school now has some decent mac's but surely not enough. Definetly, they need more.


----------

